# Accident question



## dooberuber (Sep 25, 2019)

Ok, so a lady hit me while I had a PAX. In my state the police require insurance information to complete the report. namely policy holder and policy number. I call UBER support, and they tell me to respond to the email. I respond to the email telling them what I need and they keep saying, give more information. There is no more information to give. So I keep getting ping ponged between supports, never getting my answer. i don't know what to do, the police are getting angry now and no one can get their car fixed. Does anyone know how I can get UBER's policy information? or what i need to submit to them? It's been 5 days and I've heard nothing from anyone! I thought a policy adjuster was supposed to call me?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Look at the Waybill


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Look at the Waybill


How does one look up the Waybill?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

AvisDeene said:


> How does one look up the Waybill?


All the insurance info for your last trip is right under that link


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Thanks so much <3


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

AvisDeene said:


> Thanks so much <3


No prob ?


----------



## GetPaid.LA (Aug 6, 2019)

dooberuber said:


> Ok, so a lady hit me while I had a PAX. In my state the police require insurance information to complete the report. namely policy holder and policy number. I call UBER support, and they tell me to respond to the email. I respond to the email telling them what I need and they keep saying, give more information. There is no more information to give. So I keep getting ping ponged between supports, never getting my answer. i don't know what to do, the police are getting angry now and no one can get their car fixed. Does anyone know how I can get UBER's policy information? or what i need to submit to them? It's been 5 days and I've heard nothing from anyone! I thought a policy adjuster was supposed to call me?


If you need help with an attorney, let me know. The process can get quite annoying with insurance and everyone basically throwing their hands in the air!


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)




----------

